# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 8930g Problems



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this forum, but I figured I could find some help. I recently invested in a second hand Acer Aspire 8930g laptop and I'm looking to make some changes to it.

My specs are:
intel core duo p7350 processor at 2GHZ
4GB DDR3 RAM
350GB hard-drive
OS = Win 7

I'm looking to upgrade my laptop, to have 8GB of RAM, a Quad-Core, to dual-boot UBUNTU 10 and to add another SATA 1TB Hard-drive in the secondary Hard-drive docking station. The problem, I'm lead to believe is that because of the Acer BIOS I would be unable to see the whole 8GB of RAM. My question is, Does anyone know what type of motherboard is used in the Acer Aspire 8930g laptop. I would like to find this out because I want to try to flash the BIOS with the INTEL BIOS that is designed for that motherboard. The chip set that the laptop uses is a PM45 MOBILE EXPRESS chip set. I can't find any BIOS for that chip set but I assume one exists for that motherboard because INTEL make the chip set.

Another problem that i'd been having is the BSOD. I think the stop number was 0x0..3B I checked the MSDN website and it seemed to indicate that the problem was a driver or hard-ware issue. I think it was caused by a new piece of hardware I installed which was missing on the laptop when I received it. The hard-ware was an AVerMedia A306 PCI-E Mini card. I was wondering if anyone knows why this card caused a conflict with my laptop?

Thank-you for your help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

It's been my experience, they you can't cross flash the BIOS. You will be stuck using the Acer BIOS. So hardware support will depend upon what Acer supports.

Most users don't need nor even come close to utilizing 8GB of RAM. Of course if you use AutoCad or perform heavy photo/video editing, it may prove beneficial. But not for average everyday use or gaming.


----------



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

*Acer 8930 BSOD*

This is my second post in two days lol

I recently got a A8930 and it keep getting a BSOD and for some reason firefox also keeps shutting down. I do not know how to debug a BSOD. so I did what i did know what to do I flashed the BIOS with the latest version from the manufacture. I did a clean install of the graphics card driver. then did a clean install of Win 7. still didn't work so I ran memtest to test the RAM and got on error. the most common stop code is 0x0000003B (system service excempion). although this is most common it is not the only one while try to right this I got a stop error 0x00000024. The only other thing I can think of is to either replace the motherboard/chipset but I don't wan't to spend too much more money on it.

My spec are:
Acer Aspire 8930g
Intel P7350 Core 2 Duo @ 2GHz
PM45 chipset
4GB DDR3 RAM
320GB SATA HDD
FSB 1066

Does anyone have any ideas hat it could be, or how to diagnose the BSOD?


----------



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

My joy about being over the BSOD was short lived was not the media card posted a lick to new tread http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/acer-8930-bsod-572041.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Acer 8930 BSOD*

Please don't make multiple posts about the same subject.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/acer-aspire-8930g-problems-571868.html


----------



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

Sorry didn't know forum rules. took laptop apart to check for phyical defects and found none. however did find out that the 2 feet limit of the IR reciever was because acer have used the wrong type of plastic covering. drilling a 2.5mm hole in the plastic in front of the IR reciever will increase the range to 20 ft. still no resolution on the BSOD going to look at how to mod the BIOS. when i first got the laptop this was the first thing I changed. any help would be appreachated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

The 0x0000003B code typically signifies a hardware issue (which can sometimes be resolved with a BIOS update). The fact that you are getting multiple codes, would also indicate there is a hardware issue/conflict.


----------



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

Just flashed the latest version of the BIOS from Acer through DOS, going to see if this will work because I think the problem was caused by flashing the bios in the windows environment


----------



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

well the new BIOS flash successfully however this did not solve the problem. and I reinstalled windows 7 again!!

basically it's not the OS, because it's a new clean install
it's not the BOIS, because it's just been flashed
it's no the RAM because i tested it with memtest and it Passed

going to test HDD with seagate dionosgic tool if that does't work don't no what to do


----------



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

PS could also be a conflect between graphic card drivers and the the realtec drivers


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

Is the laptop still stock or have you made changes? Also ensure you are using the official drivers from Acer.


----------



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

Found the problem it was the RAM some how it was still passing the memtest,(I think I wasn't runing memtest for long enough) but I replaced it any how when I got the 8GB Ram kit throught the post that I had been waiting for. so lucky I ordered it in advantance  havn't got a BSOD yet and writng this post on the fixed computer


----------



## SCS (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

Problem solved


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*

Great you can select "solved" in the first post you made, and that is not the first time I saw memtest86 not immediately flag a problem so you really have to run 4 complete 8 pass tests to be sure as you found out. I have seen ram even pass all that and still be bad in Windows7 units recently I am sorry to say.


----------



## spiros.kunelis (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g Problems*



SCS said:


> Problem solved


 I have the same pc as you.... WHAT memory have you used ? Elsewhere it is mentioned (in another forum) that the 8930g can only "do" 4 GB of RAM at a maximum (2x 2 GB in the two available slots). If I have understood correctly you have 2x 4 GB, with each 4 GB memory module as follows : SO-DIMM 1066 MHz, 7-7-7-20, 204 pins, with 8 chips per side. Do you think, I can too, upgrade to 2x4 GB ?
Also, is your memory working fine, ever since 2011?


----------

